# NAGIOS - How to change warning thresholds?



## scr3wball (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

Boss has asked me to change some nagios settings to make the thresholds higher for notifications for warning/critical/down more tolerant.

For example, my boss wants the nagios box to only send out notifications if the host misses 3 out of 4 pings, and critical notifications if the host returns a ping time of 1500ms.

I know it seems overly high but we're working with DSL here and it's not practical to have nagios running purely because of the hugely annoying siren going off every 5 seconds.

I've searched google to no end and can't find out where's it is arranged!

Please help,

Adam


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Have you checked all the documentation on the companies website. I am not familiar with this program. But I took a look at it and it seems like an interesting one. I would recommend that you start with nagios.org and see what information you can find on there. 

Sorry that I don't have more help for you, maybe some of the others on the forum can help you more.

Cheers!


----------



## scr3wball (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey there, yeah I've flicked through the whole nagios admin guide and also googled a lot of other 3rd party sites but found nothing.

Thank you for offering some help though!


----------

